

25 bucks from Google for your search data - kovlex
http://9to5google.com/2012/02/08/screenwise-google-paying-chrome-users-to-give-up-their-personal-browsing-data/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9to5Google+%289to5+Google+-+Beyond+Good+and+Evil%29

======
Kylekramer
Everyone seems to be approaching this deal from a strange angle. I understand
that it is kind of funny for Google to paying people for their Chrome browsing
data, but this just seems to be standard operating procedure for research,
market or any other kind. In my university/ramen days, I would do this kind of
thing a lot. Nominal fees, often dispensed via gift card, as incentive for
your time/contribution. I suspect the Knowledge Networks/Google partnership in
this case is much more Knowledge Networks than Google.

------
blahedo
This is _really_ interesting; by giving due consideration for access to your
browsing habits and the sites you visit and so forth, they admit that this is
_not_ something that they could necessarily have presumed to use for free. The
$25 protects them, but I think in some ways it also protects _us_ , or at
least future-us.

------
dholowiski
It's interesting that there doesn't seem to be any country restrictions - this
is usually the type of thing that is USA only.

Also, here's a direct link: <http://www.google.com/landing/screenwisepanel/>

------
veverkap
I am constantly logged into my Google account. How is this any different? They
track everything already. Now they are going to pay me for it?

~~~
kstenerud
By paying you, they get around privacy laws and can sell your data to anyone
who wants it.

~~~
sliverstorm
Anonymously? Or could someone come and request specifically your data?

~~~
kstenerud
Edit: my mistake. They will attempt to scrub data before sharing it (but make
no guarantees).

[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/02/google-paying-
us...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2012/02/google-paying-users-to-
track-100-of-their-web-usage-via-little-black-box.ars)

------
BryanB55
No thank you. My privacy is worth a bit more than $25

~~~
drivebyacct2
Out of curiosity, how much money would you need before you'd be willing to
give up this aspect of your privacy?

~~~
dansul
A percentage of what they make from your data should be a fair deal. Although
some (like myself) value privacy more than pocket money.

~~~
beneth
I'm willing to bet that would work out to FAR less than $25.

~~~
rjd
I doubt it, some CPM on things like travel sites are easily $25, 3 adds per
page, you browse for say a fortnight looking at holidays you'll easily hit
your 1000 views/$25 mark

------
rsingel
This is exactly the data Google and MSFT and others get from toolbars. Google
and MSFT use this kind of data to improve search results (noting how long
users stay on a site, etc.). It's key to the Panda update. So it's no wonder
Google pays people to install this.

------
dpcx
Other than "Knowledge Networks" having the data, is there any downside for
those of us already using Google Web History?

~~~
amitamb
Google doesn't know all your Web History. For example it knows which links you
clicked in search results but it doesn't know how much time you spent on them,
when you closed them or which links you clicked on those pages.

~~~
dpcx
As I said, I use Google Web History. Every link I click is logged to Google.
They can figure out how much time I spent on each page from that.

~~~
amitamb
If I understand correctly, you are referring to
<https://www.google.com/history/>

Then it can track only links you click on Google websites. So you clicking on
your friend's profile in Facebook will not get logged in here. Unless it is
browser extension it can not track * every * link.

------
DanBC
I would do this. I would even keep it honest by not using other browsers for
some stuff.

~~~
Tichy
I can't parse the "would" here. Either you do it or you don't. What does
"would" mean in this context? (unless you can't do it because you are not yet
13 years old)

------
speg
Signup form seems to be broken.

~~~
dhechols
Don't worry though, the spreadsheets team has been notified.

------
Jach
I think Bing was the worst thing that happened to Google. They've even started
paying users now... I wonder how easy the system would be to game.

